# Bandman Bet



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Tonight is night 1 of 3 between the Braves and the Twins. As I recall, if the Braves win 2-of-3 or sweep, I have to have an Atlanta Logo as my avatar for a week. If the Twins win 2-of-3 or sweep, Bandman gets to don the Twins Logo as his avatar for the next seven days.

May the best 1991 League Champions win!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Lots of good memories of that series! Lets hope bandman is sporting the Twins logo for a week.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm all over that bandwagon Nick, Bandman will be sportin' the TC logo soon!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

The bet is official, stamped, & set in concrete as of right now then.

I actually have to miss the opening game of the series due to softball tonight!! 

Davies is streaky as he!! so you might get jeckyl or you might get hyde tonight. (Smoltz has been hurt and Hudson got hit hard w/ a liner his last time out and was questionable so this is going to be an interesting series for me for sure. Errrr....home field advantage and Santana going as well.) Chipper is supposed to be finally coming back today so that could even things out a bit.

The best of luck to you anyways Nick!! :down: :lol: 
(I haven't been this pumped for a series since the year before last when the Braves made the playoffs.) 
:rock:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A good outing by Slowey and some bang-bang hitting by Castillo. C'mon Twins! 1-0 via a 7-3 win! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

One win away from seeing some Twins Avatars.

Maybe everyone should switch for the week.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Yuucckk.... The braves are Chipperless & Renterialess. Missing the starting left side of the IF and the 2 best hitters in the lineup (2 & 3) is going to hurt A LOT. I'll start looking for that avatar I guess. The switch becomes effective after the series is complete for whoever loses.

Tonight is one huge game for me nonetheless....


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

bandman said:


> Renterialess


Sounds like a problem you would get from drinking the water in Mexico. Glad the Twins don't have it!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: 
Having Pete Orr starting in a Major League game at 3rd base is the problem. I'd rather drink a gallon of Mexican water than have him playing. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Replacing 2 proven all-stars is one difficult task at hand even though this Escobar is definitely going to be a good one..I wish the NL had the DH rule OH SO BADLY!

Here's to coming all the way back and taking this series!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: (Going to the game Thursday would just not be the same if the series is already lost.)
:beer:

JUST IN: Chipper has been activated from the DL for 2nite's game!!! :bartime: :bartime:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

WHATTTT??????? The series and bet are a bust for me and no replies yet?? You guys are just too nice! :lol:

Well to start off, Congratulations twins fans! I'm totally givin' props to your hitters on their batting practice rounds off the Braves' SP and for the very timely double plays tonight. (The Twinkies had no hits off the bullpen after the 5th if I remember right; makes a guy wonder sometimes.) It's actually the most I've been out of a ballgame all year. The Braves are playing idiotic baseball right now and it showed tonight. (You gotta bunt w/ runners on 1st & 2nd and no outs and it blew up in the face big time tonight TWICE!!) Lead-off guy on the 1st 5 innings and no runs. Not good ABC baseball at all! On the other side, it was nice to see Chipper come off the DL and go 3-4, but the rally killers were a huge disappointment.

Anyway, I'm getting to go see my boys tomorrow and it feels like the opening day of hunting season for me. Well, not quite but close. Thank God Chipper is playing b/c that has always been one of my lifetime goals to see him play b4 he retires. It's going to be one helluva a pitching match-up (I hope), but that could be kinda boring at the same time. I'll just say I really don't want to get swept to save a little pride, but I'll be hearing about this series for some time to come and I expect to.

I'll hopefully see you again in the WS although I don't see that happening for either team at the moment. The stakes could rise on the bets; that's for sure.

Congrats Nick and I'll be changing my avatar when I get back. It's going to be one looooonnnnnggggg week and enjoy it while it lasts. Good luck tomorrow once again, but not too much luck.
The 5 of us will be sitting behind 3rd base a few rows and I'll be donning a white or blue jersey and my bro will be in a red one (w/ tomahawks on our chests of course). The game is on TBS & FSN. If anyone on here gets bored and records it, I'll give ya some $ for the tape & time.

Have a good one!
Sincerely, the biggest Braves fan on earth.
:beer:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

Bandman.......time to change the logo huh?

lets see it.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It will not be changed while my team is still in the process of playing the enemy. That just is not going to happen and would be a cardinal sin. Like I said, it will be getting changed after the series when I get back Friday.

Getting shutout by Silva should be another sin! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: (Can you say slumping team???)


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Morneau is a Canadian monster. Talk about a quick bat and lots of power.. He is still young too. Give him a couple years and he will be in the 50 homer club every season. Silva is a pile I hate him, but just when I start bashing him harder he throws a shut out. Great win now I have to eat crow though will Silva either **** or get off the pot.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Crowd lovin' Carlos!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Right on Bandman, thanks, it made it entertaining!

We'll make the bet again somewhere down the line. I won't hold my breath, but maybe the big Series sometime?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

:beer:
Man did we luck out that Hudson got taken out!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Gat. I don't have to google image search "broom" LOL.

Bandman, tough break. What a 9th for the Twins. I tell ya, Reddog is an unsung hero.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh boy, I couldn't have picked a worse game to go to so far this year I don't think. There has been maybe 1 or 2 that have ended in worse ways, but it felt like someone ripped my heart out. It was really too bad that Hudson couldn't finish b/c of his shoulder or neck because he couldn't have been doing much better at all. 2 hits thru 7 was amazing and so was 9 k's from Santana. 
I got tons of awesome pictures of players from both sides and one MEAN hangover today. :eyeroll: I guess I better start searching for that avatar now. 
Definitely hope to see the Twins again in the near future, but I don't know if the struggling Braves are right now. :lol:

See ya'


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Uffffff da!! :eyeroll: 
This just doesn't feel right...... :shake:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Love that avatar!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybe we need bandman to change his avatar back early. The Twins have been playing awful since the switch, we need to get them back on track.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

, It's tough....But hey, nobody can ever call me bandwagon that's for sure!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jgat said:


> Maybe we need bandman to change his avatar back early. The Twins have been playing awful since the switch, we need to get them back on track.


Braves have took 3-5 since the switch including 2 from the 1st place Indians and 1 from from the best team in baseball. The game of baseball is a funny phenomena I tell ya!

:beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, Twins' fans it been a displeasure and today is the day my avatar will be coming to an end.. Again, hopefully I'll be meeting up w/ you guys in the future again b/c next to the Mets' there isn't any team I would find more pleasure in beating. No pun intended, but 91 holds a soft spot in my heart! 

Hope you enjoyed it while it lasted and may the next time be the total opposite!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You're a good sport Bandman, thanks! :beer:


----------

